# Hi from Belgium !



## Frederick Russ (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Derek. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2011)

Derek @ 12th April 2011 said:


> Hi !
> 
> ....I did few tries but it's not great ^^ (if you want to hear them, I could upload them somewhere).



me too Derek :!: 
Yes I wanna hear your song..Welcome to the forum.. o-[][]-o 

Regards,


----------

